# Der &quot;Ich kotz mich aus&quot; Topic



## chenjung (11. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte dieses Topic nutzen, wo man sich über gewissen Dinge aus kotzen kann. Sprich, euch nervt was? Schreibt es hier rein. Eine Art Therapie eben *g*

Ich denke, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen hier einiges Posten, weil es viel gibt, was mich auf die Palme bringt. 

Thema heute: Ebay

Grund meiner Verstimmung ist, dass ich einen Artikel bei EBay zum Sofortkauf angeboten habe. Wenig später wurde der Artkiel gekauft. Das war am 04.07. seither kommt nichts vom Käufer. Weder Antworten auf meine Mails oder co.  Rechtlich habe ich ihm nun eine Frist bis zum 17.07. gestellt. Danach eröffne ich einen Fall bei Ebay wegen nicht bezahlen.

Ebenfalls überlege ich mir, einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Dies ist mir nun schon paar mal passiert bei Ebay. Langsam aber sicher glaube ich, die Menschen müssen durch Schmerz lernen. Weil wenn die immer kaufen, nie bezahlen und ohne Ärger davon kommen, ändert sich nichts. Daher spiele ich mit diesem Gedanken. Lernen durch Schmerz. 

Und ja, das kann dauern. Monate, aber es wäre mir fast recht. Allerdings die Frage, lohnt sich der Aufwand für 260 € ? 

Ich glaube, manchmal bin ich hinsichtlich dieser Verkäufer zu kindisch. Aber ich will ihn irgendwie dafür bestrafen. Verrückt oder?

Mal sehen, was bis zum 17.07 passiert ... 

Lg


----------



## Aerni (11. Juli 2020)

der anwalt kostet doch schon 150€ wenn du ne rechtschutz hast. ohne rechtschutz zahlste noch mehr, lohnt also null. deshalb über die kostenlose plattform verkaufen, und erst verschicken wenn die kohle aufm konto ist, und nicht über paypal.


----------



## chenjung (11. Juli 2020)

@Aerni, ich weiß *g* Oh man, das ist doch unfair. Der Typ kann fröhlich vor sich Trollen und nix passiert. In was für einer Welt leben wir? Aber mal sehen, noch hat er ja  Zeit. Vielleicht passiert ja noch ein Wunder?


----------



## cordonbleu (11. Juli 2020)

Ist leider so. Auch schon mehrere ähnliche Fälle gehabt. Letztendlich ists den Ärger nicht wert und da noch Geld rein zu investieren sowieso nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Juli 2020)

Regel Nummer 1: Verkaufe nichts bei Ebay.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2020)

Regel Nummer 2:
Erstelle keinen "Das finde ich doof" Thread bei PCGHX.
Wird wie die anderen eh geschlossen werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2020)

chenjung schrieb:


> @Aerni, ich weiß *g* Oh man, das ist doch unfair. Der Typ kann fröhlich vor sich Trollen und nix passiert. In was für einer Welt leben wir?


 Das Leben ist nicht fair.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2020)

*Moderative Anmerkung: *


JoM79 schrieb:


> Regel Nummer 2:
> Erstelle keinen "Das finde ich doof" Thread bei PCGHX.
> Wird wie die anderen eh geschlossen werden.


... ganz genau. Bitte keine neuen "Was nervt euch gerade?"-Threads erstellen, die ereilt dasselbe Schicksal wie das Original. 

MfG
beren2707


----------

